# Looking for this miniature bulb holder for my 1.5" caboose



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm rebuilding my 1.5" caboose and adding new caboose marker lamps. I need NEW holders for the marker lamp bulbs. The bulbs I'm using are BA9s bayonet, incandescent.
Here is a picture of an old holder and I'm having difficulty finding them. Greg or anyone one in the So. California area know of a parts house around to get these?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*http://www.superbrightle...>*










*http://www.superbrightleds.com/more...QgodizoAmw *


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Gary, if the ID of that holder is 3/8", I have one. Only marking is 12v on the bulb. It is a relic from my HO layout days. 

PM me your address if you can use it--- 

Larry


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary,
Mouser also has them. There are also led replacements lamps that will fit the sockets. Lots less current draw.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Paul Burch on 03 Jul 2013 10:29 AM 
Gary,
Mouser also has them. There are also led replacements lamps that will fit the sockets. Lots less current draw.


Also on ebay, but the color is different if it is a concern.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions. But this is actually why I need the old bayonet style. The first photo shows the "lost wax" bronze castings made by Railroad Supply Corporation. The next photos show the bayonet type of bulb holder I need. Found these on eBay and available. The bronze lamp brackets go over the bracket strips and are bolted to the side of the caboose or the Baldwin Electric cab. The lamp castings just drop over the bulb and socket. The socket and bulb are independent of the lamp castings. Easy to replace bulbs AND the sockets if needed.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

OK, here you go. And only $0.35 each.

Lamp Base


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By toddalin on 03 Jul 2013 03:58 PM 
OK, here you go. And only $0.35 each.

Lamp Base








http://www.allelectronics.com/mas_a.../11339.Jpg" />


Outstanding Todd! That's it! AND less than 9 miles away at that!!









You don't want to know how much they were asking for this one on eBay!!!


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Those bulb sockets are commonly used in pinball machines. We have hundreds of those at the shop where I work, mostly used ones, but probably some new ones also. These come in several sizes for different size bulbs.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Amber on 06 Jul 2013 08:39 AM 
Those bulb sockets are commonly used in pinball machines. We have hundreds of those at the shop where I work, mostly used ones, but probably some new ones also. These come in several sizes for different size bulbs. 
Amber,

Welcome back!









I know they were in old pinball machines. My Dad had one probably 60-65 years ago when I was a kid. It slowly decayed and I stripped the electronics from it and used some of those parts (mainly the bayonet sockets) for my new 1 1/2" caboose back in 1980. Todd found a place right here in the San Fernanso Valley that sells these sockets for $0.35 a piece and they are brand new. Already have them in hand and now remounting new marker lamps to the caboose.

This is the caboose I'm rebuilding......new paint job, new lights both marker lamps and interior lights.










This will be the color scheme when finished.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice caboose! 
Did you build the archbar trucks for that? They look like they were assembled in the prototypical way.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Amber on 06 Jul 2013 09:48 AM 
Nice caboose! 
Did you build the archbar trucks for that? They look like they were assembled in the prototypical way. 
Yes, they are the real deal right down to the watting in the journals boxes. I built these trucks myself. Made a bending fixture for the the steel portions. The bolster and the bolster ends are from Gene Allen. At the top of the journal are the half-bearing blocks and I fill the bottom of the journals with way-lube (for heavy milling machines like hydrotels). Stuff is thicker than molasses! We actually have hot bozes now and then with these trucks! I used these trucks on my Allen ten-wheeler tender and a 1903 wood gondola (BELOW).










Sides removed for a flat car.










Down to the bare steel frame for painting.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice Gary.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

I really like that gondola! Nice work! 
Where did you get the journal boxes? Those would probably work for building Gilpin Tram trucks in 2 inch scale.


----------

